# Boat hit jetties on Ono last night



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Doh! Saw this this morning when going for a cruise. Uploading from phone so if pics don't attach I'll add back when I get to a computer.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that's a quick deceleration .... hope everyone's alright.


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

WTF.....how???


----------



## yupon (Feb 21, 2014)

the boat has radar. how did they miss that ??


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang it bobby... someone had a rough evening


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like one of those Panga style boats, with an IO?
Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

That's going to leave a mark. Hope everyone is ok and has all their teeth.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a Michigan boat. Maybe he was just tired from the long ride. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Michigan registration!

At least he fixed the name brand. It once was an "Angler"; now just an "Angle".


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You can't see those rocks if you are wearing beer goggles.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Actually it's Mississippi registration. Don't know why they do that, I argued with the tax collector when I was stationed there about it not even being the usps abbreviation. Either way sucks hope the people are ok, guess they didn't run the radar....


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm really amazed at how fast folks run through that area especially at night. Radar or not, nothing makes up for common sense.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Another image.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Flora Bama

Oh!!


Wait, this ain't the Flora Bama.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I Can't imagine a more fitting name for that boat...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Hopefully, no EMTs or ERs were involved. Spotlights, proper use of radar, and safe speeds would have prevented that. Some PVC pipe with reflector tape may have helped as well.


----------



## marlin6555 (Jan 14, 2015)

That's gotta suck. Wonder what the chance are of alcohol being involved?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Aint no fish nor boating event worth me being out at night. I can avoid all of that from my couch.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Common sense says scout any area during the day before you ever go out at night...then have the proper gear and use it...also unless I know exactly where I am, I go slow at night...even though my chart shows all the bouys, I still light them up ....things can go wrong really fast at night, especially when dazed by alcohol...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn!

Seeing as how there is a thread like this one about every week or two, it looks like the Army Corps of Engineers needs to get out in Pensacola Bay and do ALOT of obstruction clearing. And maybe some placing of marker buoys and poles...


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Shoulda named it (Booze Control). Hope they are alright.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

That's why it's called Onoooooo Island!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have heard that panga boats run shallow but did not know that shallow.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't fix stupid!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Hows the ol'saying go? Oh that's right...

"That'll buff right out."


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

5200 and magic eraser. Good to go. 
Oh, and hand me another cold one


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Damn!
> 
> Seeing as how there is a thread like this one about every week or two, it looks like the Army Corps of Engineers needs to get out in Pensacola Bay and do ALOT of obstruction clearing. And maybe some placing of marker buoys and poles...


Wrong bay, wrong state


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

With the first pic I thought "nice balancing job- level", and "maybe its some sort of new idea for dry storage" LOL Someone's been watching too much James Bond! Maybe a little more throttle- and he could have cleared it?
I have to agree with being familiar with an area before trying to run at night- dang fast! I might get some hate mail for this- but one thought is 'any inshore boating should be slow / no wake' at night (by law). I've just heard too many midnight calls (especially around Old River) during the summer where someone has collided with another boat or dock at night! We've had 2 collisions with our dock in the last few years- at least the ones we know about.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wonder if the cruise control was engaged?

At least, the owner know knows the exact location of his boat's center of gravity.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know that area or how that jetty looks at different times .... but I'm thinking he maybe ran up on it and grounded at high tide & the pic is at low tide.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

*He did that on purpose, just trying to keep the barnacles scraped off!*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyS said:


> I don't know that area or how that jetty looks at different times .... but I'm thinking he maybe ran up on it and grounded at high tide & the pic is at low tide.



Now look, we cannot have any logical thought placed on this post. Please edit your post at once to indicate that he was under the influence, going too fast or any other condemning implications before waiting for any actual facts to surface..... What in the hell is wrong with you???


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

This isn't the east coast. We don't have 5 foot tides. Those are exposed year round 24/7. I did for back by later and sea tow was circling like a buzzard circling road kill. Also, as of dark it was still there and the cooler off the back was gone.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

off route II said:


> Wrong bay, wrong state


My bad. I always thought Ono was in Pensacola Bay, until I just looked on a map. I dont fish either one. I go out a good bit further east from you guys.

Either way, looks like some obstruction clearing/marking needs to be done.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Now look, we cannot have any logical thought placed on this post. Please edit your post at once to indicate that he was under the influence, going too fast or any other condemning implications before waiting for any actual facts to surface..... What in the hell is wrong with you???
> 
> 
> Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


For real. Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe he is just claiming that as his dock.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC said:


> Maybe he is just claiming that as his dock.




Or can't afford a Boat Lift............. Times is tough on ono...


----------



## marlin6555 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anybody ever hear the actual story on this?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I bet someone got a little wet on that parking job


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Might have been stolen........Drive it like u stole it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

You should have seen the fish that pulled him up on the jetty.


----------

